# CMA Astoria Gloria sae 2 Electronic version



## renaka Lcv2 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi guys merry x mas to you all

I just hooked up my CMA astoria sae 2 electronic espresso machine tonight , i ran into a bit problem , after i have decreased the pressure on the water boil the machine is showing OFF on LCD screen when even its on , as i have been spending a quite few hours to to pinpoint the problem with no luck







can anyone please help me with this problem .thanks in advance .


----------

